# SeaFrance Discount for 2008



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I note that the Subscriber Discount info for SeaFrance is showing the discount for 2007.

anyone know if the discount code is valid for 2008 bookings??? it seems to be OK at the moment (just checked) but will the code still be valid thoughout 2008??

thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I've just been on and got a quick quote for feb & aug 2008 and it gives me a 10% discount so I would say yes - have you tried it yourself?

pete


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

yes - I have tried it and it seems fine - just wonder what will happen come 2008 and if it will be valid then.

SF are looking best value for money for 2008 crossing so far - unless anyone knows different!


----------



## Yorky (May 10, 2005)

Hello All
Just before Christmas I booked a crossing for February 2008 and got the 10% discount.
Regards
Eddie


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

What is the promo code for MHF discount?

IH


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Sorry, just checked the other thread and seen the code.

IH


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

have just booked with SeaFrance for the end of this month and the 10% discount code is still working OK


----------



## sallym (Jun 11, 2007)

Just booked (first m/h trip abroad!) for end of march, discount applied, return crossing for less than £90 which I thought was pretty good.
Can't wait!
Now anyone know how to get discounts for Eurodisney?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

sallym

Try this site

>>Here<<

Good luck

Steve


----------



## michaelandlesley (Mar 7, 2007)

*Seafrance Discount*

We've tried a number of times over the last couple of days and the site with Seafrance fails to register if we put in the MotorhomeFacts code. It only responds if we leave it out.

This is a *** as we could not get it to work at all when preparing to return from Spain and had to pay almost £100 for a single from Calais when the boat was almost empty.

Glad to be back but wary of booking by phone when in Calais. Shall have to find a wifi hotspot. We found one at McDonalds near the terminal but did not use it.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Seafrance Discount*



michaelandlesley said:


> We've tried a number of times over the last couple of days and the site with Seafrance fails to register if we put in the MotorhomeFacts code. It only responds if we leave it out.
> 
> This is a *** as we could not get it to work at all when preparing to return from Spain and had to pay almost £100 for a single from Calais when the boat was almost empty.
> 
> Glad to be back but wary of booking by phone when in Calais. Shall have to find a wifi hotspot. We found one at McDonalds near the terminal but did not use it.


Hi - I've just tried it with & without the code, and the 10% is being applied. :?:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Faulty*

Hello there,

Just tried the discount code upper and lower and it will not work. Just states in red not available.

Trev.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Faulty*



teemyob said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Just tried the discount code upper and lower and it will not work. Just states in red not available.
> 
> Trev.


I have just tried it without using the discount code and a return trip using 0800 OUT and 1800 IN in February came to a little over £102
while the same journeys using the upper case discount code came to £92.25

That's the 10% discount code kicking in.

Suggest you try again.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Rememer too guys, that the code will not work with any other discounted schemes that you may be trying to use :wink:


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello


We booked a crossing the other day for out May back late June2008. £29.30 each way using the code. It works using either case. However I had to try several times as there seemed to be problems with the site. May be it was busy.


Motorhomer


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Info*

Hello and thanks for the replies.

Yes Gillian it will work for February. However, I think I have discovered the problem

When you search with the discount code it will only offer selected times. In other words if you open two windows and search for sailings, one with the code and one without. You will find there are more non discounted sailings than those with the code.

The reason it will not work for me is that I am trying to book for Easter. There are no sailings that Seafrance are prepared to discount.

Searching For February, June August and October is fine.

Therefore, discount code will show selected sailings with the offer.
We do not get 10% off all the sailings.

*Operators

I have tried the following for France

Norfolkline
P&O
Seafrance
Transmanche
Stena
Brittany Ferries

Are there any others? we will not fit on Speedferries.

Trev.


----------

